
DeltaPy   – Tabular Data Augmentation - firedup
https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1-uJqGeKZfJegX0TmovhsO90iasyxZYiT
======
nik_s
Very nice! For those who are just skimming the link, this is actually a
demonstration of the capabilities of a python package that is available on
github [1]. If I understand correctly, most of the transformations are aimed
at time-series data.

I'm not sure that saying that augmenting tabular data is novel, as claimed in
the packages readme, but some transformations definitely were new to me (e.g.
the columnar Gan), and this should in no way diminish the fact that such a
library is really very, very handy.

Thank you to the author for the hard work and sharing this code!

[1] [https://github.com/firmai/deltapy](https://github.com/firmai/deltapy)

------
massaman_yams
The URL is a little misleading here; when scanning the frontpage it appears
the project is associated with Google, when it's really just a Colab notebook.

Maybe the Github repo would be a bit clearer to link to:
[https://github.com/firmai/deltapy/](https://github.com/firmai/deltapy/)

